# Wolfsgart 2013 Official Picture Thread



## vermen1993 (Jan 24, 2012)

I figure since nobody else has made this thread yet. If you've got 'em, put 'em up.
I'll put more up when I'm less lazy.

If anyone knows who's MKV this is, tell him his pictures are here.





Kinda fuzzy:




And my friends Miata:





****ty lighting, but it was a spur of the moment picture:


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

not many

http://www.flickr.com/photos/designeddwk/sets/72157634832891019/


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

A few photos that I took with my cell phone during Sunday's limbo contest.

Anyone know the height of the bar for the winners of static and bag?

Steve


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Local TV station coverage...

http://www.wcax.com/story/22952207/big-weekend-for-car-enthusiasts-in-essex-junction


----------



## allison_scout (Jun 26, 2012)

@luckypenney's R32T we dipped the night before/morning of


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

There are some great albums on the fakebook if you can peel yourself away from baby pictures and candy crush/farmville for 10mins. 

I snapped a few randoms on my phone then lost energy...


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Love tanner's wHP numbers!


----------



## blackblaze427 (Jul 11, 2010)

Moar!


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Great album over on AudiWorld












http://gallery.audiworld.com/gallery/album767


----------



## gonzalezgurria (Jul 27, 2006)

Great Show !!!! be there next year with more vw's


----------



## gonzalezgurria (Jul 27, 2006)

http://www.vermontracing.com/remote_posting/18t_project/wolfsgart2013-b.jpg

thanks for the pic


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

gonzalezgurria said:


> http://www.vermontracing.com/remote_posting/18t_project/wolfsgart2013-b.jpg
> 
> thanks for the pic


Sergio... this you? I'm the one with the 1.8T Cabriolet.

Steve


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

where are all the rest of the photos??? C'mon people post em up!


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Quick video I put together for Wolfsgart 2013... :thumbup:


----------



## bouldozer (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.fitmentwerks.com/2/post/2013/08/wolfsgart-2013.html

More will be uploaded soon


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice video :thumbup:


----------



## Lucky XIII (Dec 12, 2010)

Got a small batch up at www.phoenixthebus.com


----------

